# Natural BFP after 3 failed IVFs



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I have had 3 failed IVF cycles and was told by my consultant that it wouldn't happen naturally although it has before as we have an 8 year old DS and to my shock last Saturday I took a test and it's a BFP I cannot believe it.  I know it's still early days as I'm only 5 weeks but fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy.

Never give up hope.  We were actually about to start the adoption process!!

Michelle x


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Shell15

What brilliant news. So happy to hear about your BFP. Nice to hear the Dr got it wrong!

Wishing you all the best for the road ahead.

X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Shell - Congratulations. Out of interest what reasons did the consultant give that you wouldn't get naturally pregnant. With proven fertility in the past, and tubes intact, i don't know why they could present such a bleak outlook ! Anyway delighted you have proven them wrong !


----------



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Ashaa.

Cornishtwinkle he said it was due to very low quality sperm and my low AMH.  Also he said that my eggs were poor that is why he commenced me on dhea  prior to cycles and in fact said I would need donor eggs.  I never had my tubes checked although obviously they were fine 8 years ago but he said he would not put me through lap and dye because he said dh was the main issue.

Michelle x


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

This is fantastic news! Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Delighted for you news hun - I love it when we prove 'the experts' wrong.

Warmest congratulations hun
Sheila


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

Awww, Congratulations!!


----------

